# City Deer Friend or Foe?



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

So at work today and this little lady and I become friends! I wonder if it had anything to do with having sited in my deer rifle this weekend? Saw her in a yard at a property I was inspecting and started to talk to her and she came up to me touched her on the nose a few times. It was a cool experience!!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That’s cool! Was her nose as wet as it looks?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Foe when it comes to your garden or flowers


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You know what they say. Keep the enemy close


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

now your in trouble,first nice buck you site in,your gonna think of that doe.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

They are wonderful critters, but I don't see them as friends or foe. The feeling is mostly neutral but more on the friend side of things. Come deer season, I see them as steaks, burgers, jerky, sausages and stir fry on legs.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> That’s cool! Was her nose as wet as it looks?


Her nose was wet. Had a bad foot as well


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like she needs her nails done. Cool picture.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

The way her hoof looks it looks like she was kept in captivity.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

The only way I could shoot one of those is with a camera. Then again, I don't really care for venison meat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

might talk to a vet they might trim her feet at no cost ,if the charge you I,ll help pay the bill. red star vet in east canton nice people.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

shot1buck said:


> Her nose was wet. Had a bad foot as well
> View attachment 490397
> View attachment 490398


You may want to report this to DNR. Here is a link to an interesting read.








How Examining Deer Hooves Can Help You Understand Them Better


Examining your deer from head to hoof can give you insights on the herd and may help you understand more about them and your management strategy.




www.deeranddeerhunting.com


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> Looks like she needs her nails done. Cool picture.


like this?


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's the truth about City deer; if they are eating your landscape, they are foe. if they are causing vehicle accidents, they are foe, if they frequent your back yard (and they probably do in the dark to eat your grass) they lose ticks that drop off for your pets or you and your family members to bring into your house and therefor are foe. The latest greatest tick pet medicine may keep ticks from biting your pets, but it won't prevent them from being on your pet and riding on them waiting to jump on a human. The more deer you have in your neighborhood the more tick's, deer flies, and coyotes you'll have in your neighborhood. Remember, reality is not a Disney movie.


----------

